# Mahler -- Lieder und Gesänge aus der Jugendzeit



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

I love these little songs in all their folky glory, and as harbingers of what Mahler was to bring over the next couple decades. They seem grossly under-appreciated. Any preferred recordings? The only complete set I've heard was with DFD and Barenboim, but I thought the sound left a bit to be desired.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't know whether it's all of them, but Janet Baker has a disc on Hyperion, accompanied by Geoffrey Parsons. It's an absolute winner.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yep. Dame Janet's is the one to get. Delightful stuff, exquisitely sung.


----------

